# Tracing Fernando Sire Darcy Dancer I.D



## annie478 (20 May 2018)

First time on here long shot i know !trying to trace i horse i owned 16 1hh dark bay gelding by Darcy Dancer ID out of a Tb mare called Abba sold as a 3 year old to Doug Aldred Preston 1990/91.White stripe down face 1/2 white socks 1 eye due to field accident .Doug Aldred sold to a lady called Carmel Bryan (dont know if spelt correct)in the Lake District that was the last contact but think he was sold on again if anyone owned /knew/knows if still alive would love any info ive posted on a few sites but no trace as yet


----------



## hopscotch bandit (12 June 2018)

Have you looked on the All Breed Pedigree website.  I found Darcy Dancer and had a look for you but found only two with a dam called Abba, one was a grey and another a liver chestnut.  Hope you manage to trace him.


----------

